# Macerating Toilet



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Being an engineer at heart, I am never quite satisfied with the way things are. There always seems to be room for improvement in most anything. One area that has always bugged me is the current state of the art in RV sanitary systems. Getting a really clean black tank is a lot of work, no matter what method you use. I can't tell you how many times I could have sworn I had the black tank absolutely clean, run several minutes of crystal clear water out the slinky, only to have a big wad of tissue break loose (followed by more of the yucky stuff)!

Many people (maybe most) will dump their black tanks on the way out of the park - or on the way home - and frankly, having tried that, I have never had good results. Sure, you will reduce the travel weight of the trailer, but the contents of the tank just aren't broken down enough yet to really flush out well. In response to that, I have stopped even trying to dump the tank until we have been home for a couple of days and given the enzymes a change to percolate a bit more. This makes for a better flush when we do go to the dump station, but it's inconvenient. And, as we store our Outback off-site, that couple of days often extends to a week, and that's a pain in it's own right.

The other day I was reading about the macerating systems that are available for RV's (primarily Class 'A' motor homes). This looks like a pretty slick idea, as it allows the waste to be pumped uphill and/or long distances when the need arises. The problem is - and where I think they are missing the boat - is that the macerator is on the discharge side of the black tank. Sure it moves the waste that gets to the pump well, but does nothing for the stuff that is still stuck in the tank.

My thought then, is what if the macerator were placed between the toilet and the black tank? By chewing everything up before it gets to the tank, you would never have the issue of having to wait for the solids to break down before you dump. You could in fact dump at the park or on the way home, and get a really thorough flush quickly and easily every time.

Thinking I was on to something, I started researching macerator pumps on the internet, and how I might incorporate this idea into my Outback. It did not take long to discover that my idea was not original! maybe in it's application, but in fact the boating community has been using macerating toilets for years. In the case of marine installations, the reason is different. They often have to pump the waste uphill from the toilet to the black tank, but the method is the same. Chew everything up first... then store it.

So, getting to my question - in a rather long winded way - do any of you Outbackers out there have any experience with this type of toilet? I know there are a lot you with boats, and maybe you can shed some light on the subject. What are your experiences with such systems? Do they work well? Are they a pain to maintain? What's the pooper-scoop on these contraptions?

I have learned up front, that it would not be a cheap mod, but it does not seem like it would be particularly difficult to perform. One lingering question would be how to monitor tank levels. We all know the OEM indicators are, well, crap. And you would no longer have the simple solution of being able to simply look down the toilet. Maybe you nautical types would have some ideas here as well.

Anyway... There's something to ponder if you are bored at work today!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The nicest thing about our boats toilet system vs the OB's is that it was what they called a "Vacuflush" there was a tank in the engine room that pressurized the system (negative). when you flushed, the negative pressure "sucked" the waste away in to the holding tank. Ours also had a macerator but when boating on fresh water the system had to be disabled as it is not legal to discharge "black water" or waste in fresh water. if you were ever boarded and checked they would fine you if it were in a readily operating condition. I believe you can use a macerator on salt water with minimum distances from shore (5 miles maybe). the macerator was installed in the bottom of the hull after the tank and ran while the boat discharged the waste in to the water. Many describe it as a blender sucking the waste from the tank, chopping it and discharging in to the water. All of this opccuring after the flush and in a seperate operation when the tank would be full.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

My in-laws boat has two macerating heads on their 40' Chris Craft.
They pump from the head to the holding tank and is macerated between the head and tank.
It is then pumped out when you dump at the dock.
You have either have it sucked out or dump it in open water.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> ...
> You have either have it sucked out or dump it in open water.


Would an interstate for a trailer be the equivalent of open water for a boat?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> My in-laws boat has two macerating heads on their 40' Chris Craft.
> They pump from the head to the holding tank and is macerated between the head and tank.
> It is then pumped out when you dump at the dock.
> You have either have it sucked out or dump it in open water.


Mine had a bypass to select either: Pump or dump.... I dont thint they would only limit you to dumping in the water would they? If your in your marina and your tank fills you have to travel out and dump, then come back?


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

So far we haven't had any problems. But that's because NO solids go in the toilet. That's going to get old on our upcoming trip. I was thinking of having a flushing system installed. Now I'm not so sure. I hope this doesn't gross anyone out but does anyone just put the toilet paper in a trash bag and dump it separately. It seems like toilet paper is the culprit.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

It can either be dumped into open water or sucked out at the marina.



Sayonara said:


> My in-laws boat has two macerating heads on their 40' Chris Craft.
> They pump from the head to the holding tank and is macerated between the head and tank.
> It is then pumped out when you dump at the dock.
> You have either have it sucked out or dump it in open water.


Mine had a bypass to select either: Pump or dump.... I dont thint they would only limit you to dumping in the water would they? If your in your marina and your tank fills you have to travel out and dump, then come back?
[/quote]


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

They're kinda noisy but work well on the many boats I have been on. Most I have seen have the macerating system built right into the bottom of the toilet. We fixed one once on my buddy's 42' sportfisher. It had a 12v motor that powered the blade.

I say go for it!









Electric Macerating Toilet


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If y'all would just use a lot of this, you wouldn't have to worry about it........ http://www.ex-lax.com/

Or better yet, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnesium_citrate

Sure works for me!!!!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> My in-laws boat has two macerating heads on their 40' Chris Craft.
> They pump from the head to the holding tank and is macerated between the head and tank.
> It is then pumped out when you dump at the dock.
> You have either have it sucked out or dump it in open water.


Mine had a bypass to select either: Pump or dump.... I dont thint they would only limit you to dumping in the water would they? If your in your marina and your tank fills you have to travel out and dump, then come back?
[/quote]

[/quote]
OK, i misread it! my mistake.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> They're kinda noisy but work well on the many boats I have been on. Most I have seen have the macerating system built right into the bottom of the toilet. We fixed one once on my buddy's 42' sportfisher. It had a 12v motor that powered the blade.
> 
> I say go for it!
> 
> ...


Wow completely different than what i had on my boat being all built in to the toilet like that.

That straight discharge just might work prefect for you Doug !! its only $600 too......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope this doesn't gross anyone out but does anyone just put the toilet paper in a trash bag and dump it separately?

[/quote]

Yes, have done so many times and will again. Learned from another camper. Not ALL paper goes in waster receptacle, but alot. It's emptied everyday anyway. This was the norm while living in South America. You simply could not put paper in the toilet in the apartments where we lived.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

As a Plumber I have years of experience with effluent pump systems. If you add a pump before the tank add a momentary switch to turn on the pump only when flushing (by hand or foot pedal) as to keep the pump from overheating. Post rules for the toilet nothing that did not come out of you. I had to tell a customer that he destroyed a $1200.00 pump by flushing a piece of latex down the drain. The down side to this is (IF) the water drains faster than the "oatmeal" then it will be harder get said "oatmeal" out of the tank. If the "oatmeal" were to dry up in the tank you would be S.O.L. James


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

That is exactly what we put on the Chris.



California Jim said:


> They're kinda noisy but work well on the many boats I have been on. Most I have seen have the macerating system built right into the bottom of the toilet. We fixed one once on my buddy's 42' sportfisher. It had a 12v motor that powered the blade.
> 
> I say go for it!
> 
> ...


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We had the macerating head on our boat, which drew in water to the toilet as it pulled the 'stuff' from the toilet bowl, macerated and delivered to the holding tank. Then to empty the holding tank you ran another macerator which sucked the 'stuff' from the holding tank and either overboard (when in outside waters legal) or uphill through the dockside pump out. In the 5 years of use, we never had a plug up, and the hose is only 1 inch. So, I think the system works. In our next boat we chose the manual pump, because unfortunately they are so noisy the whole marina knew if you were up at 4am


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OBcanOB said:


> We had the macerating head on our boat, which drew in water to the toilet as it pulled the 'stuff' from the toilet bowl, macerated and delivered to the holding tank. Then to empty the holding tank you ran another macerator which sucked the 'stuff' from the holding tank and either overboard (when in outside waters legal) or uphill through the dockside pump out. In the 5 years of use, we never had a plug up, and the hose is only 1 inch. So, I think the system works. In our next boat we chose the manual pump, because unfortunately they are so noisy the whole marina knew if you were up at 4am


I was starting to like the system you described until you mentioned the noise. the way ours was setup there was no noise unless you used it. I still like the idea of it at the toilet too though.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldn't think the thing could possibly stay clean, and then you'd get some really nasty funk going on in there. No?

(I'm feeling pretty lowly on the boat side. Mine had what was really just a portable toilet bolted in, with a big hose going up to the pump-out fitting.)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> ...
> (I'm feeling pretty lowly on the boat side. Mine had what was really just a portable toilet bolted in, with a big hose going up to the pump-out fitting.)


Don't feel too bad Dan, my only "Boat" is a Canoe


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I wouldn't think the thing could possibly stay clean, and then you'd get some really nasty funk going on in there. No?
> 
> (I'm feeling pretty lowly on the boat side. Mine had what was really just a portable toilet bolted in, with a big hose going up to the pump-out fitting.)


I guessing if the toilet system was like our TT toilets (foot lever) it would close off the macerator area and keep the funky smell closed off. My vacuflush toilet looked like out TT toilet, just better quality. the mechanics of the flushing and bowl area looked the same.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> I guessing if the toilet system was like our TT toilets (foot lever) it would close off the macerator area and keep the funky smell closed off. My vacuflush toilet looked like out TT toilet, just better quality. the mechanics of the flushing and bowl area looked the same.


I'm thinking just about the macerator itself. Stuff is going to hang up on that blade. The point of them is to slice through the chocolate - they're gonna get coated with chocolate. That can't be smelling too good after a few days. I'm sure there's a seal above that, but when you open to flush I'd think it would knock you out.

The people that have used them (who was it that ran the Chris?) please comment.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I guessing if the toilet system was like our TT toilets (foot lever) it would close off the macerator area and keep the funky smell closed off. My vacuflush toilet looked like out TT toilet, just better quality. the mechanics of the flushing and bowl area looked the same.


I'm thinking just about the macerator itself. Stuff is going to hang up on that blade. The point of them is to slice through the chocolate - they're gonna get coated with chocolate. That can't be smelling too good after a few days. I'm sure there's a seal above that, but when you open to flush I'd think it would knock you out.

The people that have used them (who was it that ran the Chris?) please comment.
[/quote]
Gottcha! dont know about that..... no chocolate residue/smell with the vacuflush/post tank macerator.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Most of the pumps that I work with/on are spotless on the inside. It's the stuff on the outside that I don't care for. If the pump was plumed into the system between the toilet and the tank it should stay clean from the flush water. James


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

garyb1st said:


> So far we haven't had any problems. But that's because NO solids go in the toilet. That's going to get old on our upcoming trip. I was thinking of having a flushing system installed. Now I'm not so sure. I hope this doesn't gross anyone out but does anyone just put the toilet paper in a trash bag and dump it separately. It seems like toilet paper is the culprit.


We do! We do!







We have a plastic trash can lined w/a grocery bag under the sink. It' hidden, no stinch and it works for us. Just toss it in the trash bin in a day or two. We use the cheap septic safe tp just in case our guests don't know any better. I have heard horror stories of baby wipes, wash cloths and just too much tp clogging up the line







.... Families with little ones might have a tougher time moderating. I guess "Moderators" do have tough jobs! No pun intended....









Christina


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I guessing if the toilet system was like our TT toilets (foot lever) it would close off the macerator area and keep the funky smell closed off. My vacuflush toilet looked like out TT toilet, just better quality. the mechanics of the flushing and bowl area looked the same.


I'm thinking just about the macerator itself. Stuff is going to hang up on that blade. The point of them is to slice through the chocolate - they're gonna get coated with chocolate. That can't be smelling too good after a few days. I'm sure there's a seal above that, but when you open to flush I'd think it would knock you out.

The people that have used them (who was it that ran the Chris?) please comment.
[/quote]

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

In the 5 years with the 'electric toilet' on the boat... the macerated one... we never had any smells coming back. We did have a sign on the head for our visitors... "If you didn't eat it, except for 3 squares of TP, it doesn't go in the head"







Because the system sucked in water at the rate that it macerated and pumped to the holding tank, it was always cleaning. To flush, you hold a switch which turns on the macerator, it does all the work. There are some definite problems for the 'bigger' users, in that you would have to flush a couple times while at a sitting.

Overall, I'd prefer to have a 'vacu-flush' system, because like in the airplanes, it's quick and clean. Next on the list is the porcelain thrones that come with the Outback. Take care of your holding tank, and the worst you will get is the odd whiff of foul fragrance


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Not sure what a macerated is, but I would guess this is where they you know what hits the fan


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it's an important distinction between the vaccuflush and the TT's water system. I don't know about yours, but on mine there is hardly enough pressure that I would expect that water flow to clean the blades. If it did, you'd go through a lot of water.

One of you go ahead and try it... it just strikes me as one of things that would _almost_ work.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I think it's an important distinction between the vaccuflush and the TT's water system. I don't know about yours, but on mine there is hardly enough pressure that I would expect that water flow to clean the blades. If it did, you'd go through a lot of water.
> 
> One of you go ahead and try it... it just strikes me as one of things that would _almost_ work.


THe more im thinking about this, im starting to agree with you. it just might not get the job done on the TT. 
I wonder if the vacuflush systems are installed on any RV's?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> THe more im thinking about this, im starting to agree with you. it just might not get the job done on the TT.
> I wonder if the vacuflush systems are installed on any RV's?


Apparently.

SeaLand

But it looks like at least 15 pounds for the extra equipment, which is probably why it's not used on TTs. I imagine there are some class A rigs that have them.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Every time I see this thread and think of a toilet that eats things I get a little nervous.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> THe more im thinking about this, im starting to agree with you. it just might not get the job done on the TT.
> I wonder if the vacuflush systems are installed on any RV's?


Apparently.

SeaLand

But it looks like at least 15 pounds for the extra equipment, which is probably why it's not used on TTs. I imagine there are some class A rigs that have them.
[/quote]

Id consider adding one to our next rv. on our boat, it was definitely a nice system, as far as toilets go...


----------

